
The Market Fairy Will Not Solve the Problems of Uber and Lyft - carapace
http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-market-fairy-will-not-solve-the-problems-of-uber-and-lyft/
======
abrown28
The Market Fairy isn't, despite it being a fairy, capable of dealing with
imaginary problems.

~~~
AstralStorm
The problem is not imaginary. How do you propose drivers are supposed to
maintain their cars with such low salaries?

For now, these companies can rely on employee churn. Long term? Won't work.

